# New Barn



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

I am thinking of getting a shed like this, and calling it my barn. It will be 12*40. When I get it, it will have just the 4 outside walls, 2 windows, and will have a door on each end, without the big door in the middle. 
I have Nigerians, and Nubians, only my does will be housed in here. My bucks will have the old barn, and the kids will have a stall in the old barn with their own pasture, that separates the bucks and does. 
I am planning on making a 4 ft walkway down one side of the barn, with 5, 8*5 stalls, one being for grain and other supplies. How many goats would you house in that barn? I also included a rough drawing of how I want to have it set up to begin with, but I have 20 more acres to expand to....that my hubby thinks will never get used for goats, what is he thinking???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe 10? Hard to guess when you say you will have a mix of small and standard


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

How many square feet will be available for the goats to use?


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

The does will have about 280 of useable area. Not exactly sure of how many the bucks will have. 1 stall of about 3 1/2*8 and another one about


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

8*8. The bucks are all nigerians, and the does are motley nigerians, maybe 2 does that will be Nubians.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I think most goat resources say goats need around 15 square feet of sheltered sleeping space each. So, theoretically, 18-19 goats max. In reality, I don't think that many goats would be good for that size of barn unless everyone gets along and you don't have any bullies that won't share the space. I think ten would be a good baseline and then you could add or subtract as needed. Maybe put the bullies in their own stall to increase how many goats you could house. When I put my pens up in my barn I used 25 square feet each as my baseline just to give everyone more room (and I have a big barn) but I almost never have them filled that full. I've also learned that having multiple hay feeders makes barn time more peaceful for everyone.


----------



## ncfarmgirl (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey I was wondering if you got this barn & how it's working out?


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

No, I have not. There is still 3 ft of snow where we want it to go. We are planning on getting it in June.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

There is no real math equation you can do to figure it out. Lots of different factors. A big one is, how well do they get along? If you have a herd boss that is bossy, and have a small pen with a single entrance, she could stand in the door and keep all the other goats from entering. If they are just sleeping in there and not spending say the hot times of the day in there, then smaller is reasonable. Especially if they have a loafing area outside their shelter. So they can choose to either go in or more likely on warm days, just sleep outside next to the barn. Here I have two 8'x24' lean toos on each side of my barn. They also have a 12'x 30' area on the back of the barn. Then I have a long simple shelter 8'x60', with no front on it that is more of a shade area during the heat of the day that they actually prefer to sleep in. All this is within a nice large loafing area. Have had as many as 60 adult does and a whole mess of babies in here pretty comfortably. Though one of the lean toos is ruled by the herd boss and her under bosses.


----------

